# Larissa



## vannaki (Sep 29, 2011)

I am british and just moved to Larissa. I am a GP (general practiotioner ) and my husband a consultant gyanecologist. I would like to find out if there is a reasonable number of english speaking (british or american) people here or near Larissa.
Thanks.


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

vannaki said:


> I am british and just moved to Larissa. I am a GP (general practiotioner ) and my husband a consultant gyanecologist. I would like to find out if there is a reasonable number of english speaking (british or american) people here or near Larissa.
> Thanks.


really?


----------



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, 
I'm American and I live in Larisa. There are a few native English speakers around . . some of whom are here because of the NATO base. I know of a few others that live here permanently although I have only met one other, through my Greek class. 

In my experience, it is one of those things where you know they are out there but you aren't going to just run into them if you live here. 

Welcome to the area!


----------

